# Just Venting



## Gemini18 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Guys -

I would like to comment on my job.  I am a remote coder and I love working from home but HATE the company I work for.  They made me think that it would be this wonderful job and you would be treated like part of a team.  Needless to say -- it was a bunch of crap!  I have been with the company for 3 weeks now and I want to quit!  I ask questions and the answers I get are useless.  The rules change from day to day.  

I guess some of you are wondering what company I am speaking about?  Well, I read every post that was posted on this board and thought oh, that would not happen to me, they are just bitter employess -- WELL, I was wrong.  It is MedAssurant. I am in the perceptorship program now and can't reach my perceptor, I spoke to her once since I started. I called my lead who was very arrogant and rude.  He told me to call my perceptor, I explained that I haven't heard from her and left her a VM, his response -- wait for her to call you back, I have another call right now.

I see why they have such a high turnover of coders, they don't know how to treat them.  To make a long story short -- this will be my last week working with them. 

Thanks for reading and letting me vent.

Gemini18


----------



## veggiecow (Oct 9, 2008)

It's funny, b/c as I read the first few sentences of your post, I thought to myself "she must be talking about MedAssurant". I was all set to respond with my guess as to what co. you were talking about. Then, I read further and saw that you were in fact talking about MA!! I can sympothize with you. I read the other threads myself when I was experiencing all the same problems that you talk about. Other posters talked about their preceptors and leads being helpful and nice and knowledgeable, etc. I wondered "why do mine seem to be so arrogant and impolite and irritated when I have a question?" My personal take on it is that it is all "luck of the draw". There may be a handful of helpful and nice leads, but the majority seem to be the opposite. Or...to go out on a limb here...the posters that said they have worked over a year+ and love the co. may be one of the leads,etc...there is some degree of anonymity to posting here if you know what I mean.
Best of luck to you and I hope you find something better!


----------



## capgrl79 (Oct 9, 2008)

*MedAssurant*

Thank you all for your input on MedAssurant.  They have been calling me non-stop.  Since reading all these threads, I have not made any effort in contacting them back.  I wonder if anyone has made a report to the BBB about them.  Other then how they treat you, sounds like they give out false information about how they work and what they do.  Hmmmm, interesting.  I just might check out the BBB and see if there have been some complaints.  Unfortnatley, companies like this makes us coders 2nd guess that next company that might be pursuing us.


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Oct 9, 2008)

Gemini,
I am sorry to hear you are having such a rough time. It stinks to be so excted about a new and exciting career only to have the company let you down. Keep your chin up there are some great companies to work for out there... Hopefully some of them will start hiring again!!
My friend is just as disgruntled with Outcomes. Pay of $3.50 for a chart that contains multiple notes and dos is NUTS!!

Good Luck!!


----------



## Gemini18 (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank you guys for listening and responding.  

It is crazy, I have sat at the laptop for 3 days, 8 hrs and have not found one target or anything.  And, if you do see something to code, you can't code it because 1) it may be out of the D.O.S. range 2) Dr. did not sign or 3) the code was already captured.  I had a chart with 220 pages of nothing!

This company also makes you think you can't code, how in the world do I go to school to learn how to code and then get to M.A. to only use 3,100 codes - COME ON!!  

I know something will come along soon, I can feel it!


----------



## mmxm (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow I'm really sorry to hear this. I must be one of the handful who had a very helpful preceptor and lead. When I would email her a question, she would always respond within an hour at the most but usually right away. She gave me her cell and always answered, even after her regular hours. I've worked from them since June and haven't had any problems, other than system problems every once in awhile. Crossing my fingers that I don't experience any of the other nightmares I read about. But Good Luck to you!


----------



## dfarris31651 (Oct 10, 2008)

Gemini18

I have worked for MedAssurant for 1 1/2 years and am completely happy.  Would you mind discussing more with me what you are so unhappy about?  I could send it on to my lead and see if the issues could be resolved.

dfarris31651@cox.net   is my home email


----------

